# Tree Frog Tank Build



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys.

So I decided to document my build on here of my tree frog tank (for Red eyes in mind, but MAY resort to having milks in there :lol2

Anyway, this is it so far, I have just added three jungle bark backgrounds, hydroleca 

spring tails and woodlice to put in in a week or so...
















tank with jungle backing and eco earth, peat moss and orchid bark mixed. Leca underneath with a zoo med mesh.








silicone








wood, vines, cork tube








fern (birds nest)








small garden ferns








red bromelia








plants


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

off to a good start:2thumb: hate ferns in vivs mine all die  best of luck with yours though


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

did they? Ow that's a shame, I may loose them as well yeah, they seem to either be very happy, or very unhappy, but never inbetween :lol2:

I siliconed two two the side wrapped in moss and soil, hopefully they will survive, I know they need a daily sprayin' :bash:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

updates 

Me faffing with things in different places









close up of the grafted ferns on the panels









cheeky little tree frog carving :lol2:









THE UPLOADER ON THIS FORUM SEEMS TO LIKE TURNING PICTURES AROUND


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

Im thinking about my big tank now. i have 2 plants so far. Whats the spring tails and woodlice for?


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

only now? Jesus :lol2: What size you got ?

Had mine set up way before I got the frogs, just not all put together. Lost the last frog today, was definitely ill like the rest I have no idea how I kept him so long :/

they're for the soil, you done much research on planted vivs? Make sure you wash any plants you buy from shops too and reroot them in eco earth, after soaking them for an hour in water to make sure the roots are fine when replanting


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

sorry bout your last frog. Time to get some more mate, dont let these ill ones put you off. I have a 45x45x60 and i got a pothos (devils ivy) and a calathea zebrini (zebra plant) and some plantation soil. I got a 5cm thick bamboo too for a vine.

I got my 30x30x45 off ebay for £35 and it came with the whole rainforest set up and canopy. I only used the vine and canopy mind. 

My frogs were aout last night, all crickets gone and wee and poo all on the floor as i dont use paper towels anymore i just wipe the floor.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha that's cool, I'm glad they're doing well 

I'll be working on my tank again today, so maybe you can get some ideas from that when it's finished.

That sounds good, Devil's ivy is going in mine as well, with a couple of costa rican plants (as red eyes come from there) and a oak branch etc.

Oh i see, I got my 45x45x60 for £30 Haha. the zoo med jungle backing is great I highly recommend it, covers three sides well.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

well i got my 45x45x60 by swapping it for my old mac computer and £50 to me, so haha!! however it doesnt have a mesh lid and exo terra said they would send me a new one but it was out of stock, that was 3 months ago! looks like ill have to buy a new one and maybe use that one for tadpoles if i have any. So maybe you win battle for cheapest tank. 

I was meaning to ask about your background, looks good. I looked on ebay and it didnt look as good as yours. I think i saw some in a shop but i bet there expensive, how much did yours cost?

Are you definetly getting more red eyes then? You must! I reckon milk frogs might smell because i think there tank has to be all damp. dont know though, somebody will probably shout at me on here for saying that but surely damp = smelly room. You just have to think, you bring a girl home, walk in your room and she turns you down because you live in what smells like a swamp!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha wtf you crazy cat. You single then? Ur lost telling a guy with three turtles in lounge haha. Milks are about in day though and not so fragile! No u can just spray mate twice no wet smell!! 

Google reptilekeeping uk then search for forest tile. Not cheap but then when is good stuff ever cheap eh hah. Tads ? Bit ambitous isnt it? Unless u buy two males and have a rain chamber ans ALOT of experience haha


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

well not hoping for tadpoles too soon but definetly will try next year. There only babies still so i don't know the sex but am hoping for my ones to be male then buy an adult female next summer. I figured a making a rain chamber would just involve a fish tank, a pump and a hose pipe with holes in it and a bit of barry white. If my frogs are siblings and male and female do you think i will have to seperate them or do you think they might have morals? 

My big tank needs to be ready in 6 weeks, time is ticking. oh yeah and that background is £25 per bit. £75 is alot of money for a background. Ill have to think about it.

I think a cricket might have escaped so im off on a hunt.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah that's what I spent on it, worth every penny though in my opinion to cover something you are going to be looking at all the time, and also to make it nice and homely for the frogs! Its real bark, so it literally looks like a tree :lol2:

haha bloody crickets! drive me nuts, really do. Part of me kinda thinks they may have upset the frogs, silly I know but you end up trying to blame everything dont you.

I got enough left over from my background to cover the back of 30x30x45 as well, which was nice 

Need some pebbles for the bottom of mine :/ Got some mushroom ledges today from pollywog.co.uk, most of other stuff I got from dartfrog.co.uk. like springtails and woodlice.

Yeah I guess that's a good plan, may work lol. I'd rather have the three from the start to avoid stressing with introductions, but hey ho. 

If I get more red eyes I wont be quarantining them, just gonna put them straight in the tank with lights out for a few days - A. I cant be arsed with all that stress again, and B. If Marc holds them for two months then they have already been quarantined lol


----------

